# quer...quer



## doreimi

Olá, gente!
"Quer o português quer o chinês são difíceis."
A frase está correta? O verbo deve de forma plural ou singular?
Quero dizer que a língua portuguesa é difícil e a chinesa também.
Posso também dizer assim: Tanto o português quanto/como o chinês são difíceis, não posso?

Obrigada!


----------



## mglenadel

Quer… quer… exige complemento: "Quer ela dance, quer ela cante, ela vai participar do espetáculo."

Se for uma constatação simples, "Tanto… quanto…" é mais recomendável.


----------



## Carfer

_"Quer o português quer o chinês são difíceis_.": no português de Portugal não há nada a objectar. A frase está correcta. E pode dizer igualmente '_Tanto o português como o chinês são difíceis_', sim. '_Tanto... quanto_' é que não é muito frequente por cá ou assume um cunho mais literário.


----------



## celso8

Carfer said:


> _"Quer o português quer o chinês são difíceis_.": no português de Portugal não há nada a objectar. A frase está correcta. E pode dizer igualmente '_Tanto o português como o chinês são difíceis_', sim. '_Tanto... quanto_' é que não é muito frequente por cá ou assume um cunho mais literário.





Cafer, estás certo disso ?

Não consigo estabelecer relação entre quer...quer e tanto quanto. Os significados são contrários.

As conjunções quer... quer são alternativas e possuem o mesmo significado de ou...ou (a afirmação do fato da primeira oração exclui ou nega o fato da segunda, portanto Quer o português quer o chinês são difíceis significa "Ou o português é difícil ou o chinês é difícil" ), enquanto tanto quanto  significa ambos.


Creio que, no caso da alternativa/disjuntiva , por se tratar de opção entre um e outro  o verbo deva ser conjugado no singular.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

celso8 said:


> Cafer, estás certo disso ?
> 
> Não consigo estabelecer relação entre quer...quer e tanto quanto. Os significados são contrários.
> 
> As conjunções quer... quer são alternativas e possuem o mesmo significado de ou...ou (a afirmação do fato da primeira oração exclui ou nega o fato da segunda, portanto Quer o português quer o chinês são difíceis significa "Ou o português é difícil ou o chinês é difícil" ), enquanto tanto quanto  significa ambos.
> 
> 
> Creio que, no caso da alternativa/disjuntiva , por se tratar de opção entre um e outro  o verbo deva ser conjugado no singular.


Para mim, o Carfer está certo. Quer...quer = ambos e não "ou".


----------



## Carfer

celso8 said:


> Cafer, estás certo disso ?
> 
> Não consigo estabelecer relação entre quer...quer e tanto quanto. Os significados são contrários.
> 
> As conjunções quer... quer são alternativas e possuem o mesmo significado de ou...ou (a afirmação do fato da primeira oração exclui ou nega o fato da segunda, portanto Quer o português quer o chinês são difíceis significa "Ou o português é difícil ou o chinês é difícil" ), enquanto tanto quanto  significa ambos.
> 
> 
> Creio que, no caso da alternativa/disjuntiva , por se tratar de opção entre um e outro  o verbo deva ser conjugado no singular.



Certo de que '_quer o português, quer o chinês são difíceis_' é o mesmo que '_ambos são difíceis_'? Absolutamente. Não é uma disjuntiva. E o verbo vai para o plural precisamente porque ambos *são* difíceis.


----------



## celso8

Carfer said:


> Certo de que '_quer o português, quer o chinês são difíceis_' é o mesmo que '_ambos são difíceis_'? Absolutamente. Não é uma disjuntiva. E o verbo vai para o plural precisamente porque ambos *são* difíceis.




Você me deixou com dúvidas. Vou pesquisar nas minhas gramáticas. Enquanto isso dei uma olhadinha no dicionário Prebiram e veja só o que eu encontrei:



*quer*           | _conj. disj._


3ª pess. sing. pres. ind. de       querer



*Sabia que?* Pode consultar o significado de qualquer palavra abaixo com um duplo clique. *Experimente!*

*quer* 
_conj. disj._

Ou.




*querer*      |ê|                        -                     *                                 Conjugar*
      (latim _quaero, -ere_, procurar, buscar, perguntar, informar-se, procurar obter, pedir)     
_v. tr._
1.           Ter a vontade ou a intenção de.
2.           Anuir ao desejo de outrem.
3.           Ordenar, exigir.
4.           Procurar.
5.           Poder (falando de coisas).
6.           Requerer, ter necessidade de.
7.           Fazer o possível para, dar motivos para.
8.           Permitir, tolerar (principalmente quando acompanhado de negação).
9.           Admitir, supor.
_v. intr._
10.           Exprimir terminantemente a vontade.
11.           Amar, estimar.
_v. pron._
12.           Desejar estar, desejar ver-se.
13.           Amar-se.
_s. m._
14.           Desejo, vontade.
*queira Deus!*: designativa de ameaça ou intimação para que alguém não pratique qualquer acto.
expressão que traduz um desejo, uma ansiedade, uma súplica.
*querer bem*: amar.
*querer mal*: odiar.
*queira*: usa-se, seguido de verbo no infinito, em fórmulas de cortesia; faça o favor de (ex.: _queira dizer ao que vem_).
*sem querer*: não de propósito.



http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/default.aspx?pal=quer


----------



## Carfer

celso8 said:


> Você me deixou com dúvidas. Vou pesquisar nas minhas gramáticas. Enquanto isso dei uma olhadinha no dicionário Prebiram e veja só o que eu encontrei:



Quando falei de disjuntiva referia-me à natureza da proposição, não propriamente à classificação gramatical. A proposição não é disjuntiva porque, para o ser, o chinês e o português não poderiam ser ambos difíceis. A disjuntiva implicaria que um dos termos excluísse o outro: ou o português é difícil ou o chinês é difícil, mas não os dois em simultâneo. Ora, não tenho dúvida nenhuma de que não é isso que a doreimi quer dizer e também não tenho dúvida nenhuma de que, escrita assim a frase, o seu significado em português é '_ambos são difíceis_'.


----------



## brenobrendan

Eu jamais falaria assim... Diria apenas "Tanto o português quanto/como o chinês são difíceis"


----------



## celso8

Carfer said:


> Certo de que '_quer o português, quer o chinês são difíceis_' é o mesmo que '_ambos são difíceis_'? Absolutamente. Não é uma disjuntiva. E o verbo vai para o plural precisamente porque ambos *são* difíceis.





Verifiquei em diversos dicionários e diversas gramáticas e todos confirmam que as conjunções quer...quer têm valor alternativo e tanto quanto/como têm valor aditivo e trocar uma pela outra não é uma questão de estilo, é tentar corromper o significado da primeira pelo significado da segunda. 

Cuide sempre de suas atitudes*, seja em casa, seja no trabalho.

    Quer queiras, quer não, *terás de aproveitar essa oportunidade.


Emprega-se esse tipo de construção quando se quer dar noção de alternância de ações (ora uma coisa, ora outra) ou de opção (quer vá, quer não vá)


*http://www.slideshare.net/socorrolevy/paralelismo
* 

 3. Alternativas que ligam dois termos ou orações de sentido distinto, indicando que, ao cumprir-se um fato, o outro não se cumpre. São as conjunções ou (repetidas ou não) e, quando repetidas ora, quer. seja, nem etc.:

O Antunes das duas uma: *ou não compreendia bem ou não ouvia nada* do que lhe dizia o seu companheiro.
                                                                      ( Almada Negreiro, NG, 19.)

*Ora lia, ora fingia ler *para impressionar aos demais passageiros.
                                     (A.F.Schmidt, AP,74.)


Nova gramática do português contemporâneo/Celso Cunha, Luis F. Lindley Cintra - 5ªed. - Rio de Janeiro: Lexikon, 2008.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As conjunções coordenativas subdividem-se em *copulativas*, *disjuntivas*, *adversativas *e *conclusivas*_._
 1.º As conjunções copulativas servem apenas para ligar palavras e orações:
_e__, nem, não só... mas também. _
*2.º As conjunções disjuntivas exprimem exclusão ou alternativa:*
_ou, *quer... quer*, ora... ora, seja... seja, quando... quando, já... já. 


_

http://www.flip.pt/FLiP-On-line/Gramatica/Morfologia-Partes-do-discurso/Conjuncao.aspx
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_c-) _DISJUNTIVAS: _Empresta-me o teu livro de Geografia _*ou o de História. *_Fico contente, _*quer me tragas um, quer o outro; *


http://www.flip.pt/FLiP-On-line/Gramatica/Sintaxe/Classificacao-das-oracoes.aspx

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Coordenada Sindética alternativa, se a conjunção é alternativa:

O bode tinha descido com o senhor* ou tinha ficado na ribanceira ?*
                                      (G. Ramos, AOH, 48.)

*Ou eu me engano muito ou é égua manqueija.*
                      (C.deOliveira, AC.23.)

Todas as casas sertanejas são humildes, *quer sejam de palha só ou de palha e taipa como a dos pobres*, *quer sejam de taipa e telha* como a dos abastados.
             (G.Barroso, TS, 181.)


Nova gramática do português contemporâneo/Celso Cunha, Luis F. Lindley Cintra - 5ªed. - Rio de Janeiro: Lexikon, 2008. 


Desaconselharia o uso da oração "Quer o português quer o chinês são difíceis" com a intenção dizer ambos. É melhor usar ambos ou tanto quanto/como.


----------



## Carfer

celso8 said:


> Verifiquei em diversos dicionários e diversas gramáticas e todos confirmam que as conjunções quer...quer têm valor alternativo e tanto quanto/como têm valor aditivo e trocar uma pela outra não é uma questão de estilo, é tentar corromper o significado da primeira pelo significado da segunda.
> 
> *Quer queiras, quer não, *terás de aproveitar essa oportunidade *(em ambos os casos terás de aproveitar a oportunidade)*.
> 
> Emprega-se esse tipo de construção quando se quer dar noção de alternância de ações (ora uma coisa, ora outra) *ou de opção** (quer vá, quer não vá)*
> 
> 3. Alternativas que ligam dois termos ou orações de sentido distinto,* indicando que, ao cumprir-se um fato, o outro não se cumpre*. São as conjunções ou (repetidas ou não) e, *quando repetidas ora, quer. seja, nem etc*.:* Isto nem sempre é verdade. Exemplo: 'nem o João nem o António são estudiosos', 'Seja o João, seja o António o criminoso, serão castigados', ou seja, ambos, sem exclusão.*
> 
> 
> Nova gramática do português contemporâneo/Celso Cunha, Luis F. Lindley Cintra - 5ªed. - Rio de Janeiro: Lexikon, 2008.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> As conjunções coordenativas subdividem-se em *copulativas*, *disjuntivas*, *adversativas *e *conclusivas*_._
> 1.º As conjunções copulativas servem apenas para ligar palavras e orações:
> _e__, nem, não só... mas também. _
> *2.º As conjunções disjuntivas exprimem exclusão ou alternativa:*
> _ou, *quer... quer*, ora... ora, seja... seja, quando... quando, já... já.
> 
> _
> http://www.flip.pt/FLiP-On-line/Gramatica/Morfologia-Partes-do-discurso/Conjuncao.aspx
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> _c-) _DISJUNTIVAS: _Empresta-me o teu livro de Geografia _*ou o de História. *_Fico contente, _*quer me tragas um, quer o outro; (isto é, ambos me satisfazem)*
> 
> 
> Todas as casas sertanejas são humildes, *quer sejam de palha só ou de palha e taipa como a dos pobres*,*quer sejam de taipa e telha* como a dos abastados. *quer dizer,* *sejam casas de ricos, sejam de pobres, todas são humildes*
> (G.Barroso, TS, 181.)
> 
> 
> Desaconselharia o uso da oração "Quer o português quer o chinês são difíceis" com a intenção dizer ambos. É melhor usar ambos ou tanto quanto/como.



Celso, não discuto a conveniência de usar _'tanto...quanto'_ em vez de _'quer...quer'_ do ponto de vista do português brasileiro. É, porventura, uma particularidade vossa que não me passa pela cabeça questionar (embora o Ricardo Tavares esteja de acordo comigo quanto ao entendimento a dar à frase, pelo que fico na dúvida). A única coisa que lhe posso dizer é que em Portugal  '_quer x... quer y_' não coloca qualquer problema. A construção é correntíssima aqui, no idioma falado e no escrito e independentemente do grau de formalidade, significa frequentemente '_ambos_' (portanto tem valor aditivo) e nunca cá ouvi ninguém questionar a sua correcção. Aliás, os exemplos que você aponta de origem portuguesa confirmam-no. Vide '_Fico contente, *quer me tragas um, quer o outro;', *_por exemplo, que quer obviamente dizer que 'ambos me satisfazem' (qualquer deles me satisfaz). Note, de resto, que dos gramáticos citados um é português (Lindley Cintra) e o outro brasileiro (Celso Cunha). E alguns dos exemplos brasileiros também o confirmam, vide as minhas notas à sua citação, que encurtei no que não importava para a minha argumentação para não alongar o post. O que não posso, de forma alguma, é sufragar a afirmação que sustenta a sua tese, porque o sentido não é o que indica.


> a afirmação do fato da primeira oração exclui ou nega o fato da segunda, portanto Quer o português quer o chinês são difíceis significa "Ou o português é difícil ou o chinês é difícil" ), enquanto tanto quanto significa ambos.


----------



## anaczz

Concordo com o Carfer,  quer... quer" pode ser usado em ambos os casos (alternativas opostas ou equivalentes), aliás, Evanildo Bechara também concorda:
"Conjunções alternativas – Como o nome indica, enlaçam as unidades coordenadas matizando-as de um valor alternativo, quer para exprimir a incompatibilidade dos conceitos envolvidos, quer para exprimir a equivalência deles. A conjunção alternativa por excelência é ou, sozinha ou duplicada junto a cada unidade:
A enumeração distributiva que matiza a ideia de alternância leva a que se empreguem neste significado advérbios como já, bem, ora (repetidos ou não) ou formas verbais imobilizadas como quer... quer, seja... seja. Tais unidades não são conectores e, por isso, as orações enlaçadas se devem considerar justapostas." (MODERNA GRAMÁTICA
PORTUGUESA 37.ª Edição Revista, ampliada e atualizada conforme o novo Acordo Ortográfico, 2009)


----------



## celso8

Carfer said:


> Celso, não discuto a conveniência de usar _'tanto...quanto'_ em vez de _'quer...quer'_ do ponto de vista do português brasileiro. É, porventura, uma particularidade vossa que não me passa pela cabeça questionar (embora o Ricardo Tavares esteja de acordo comigo quanto ao entendimento a dar à frase, pelo que fico na dúvida). A única coisa que lhe posso dizer é que em Portugal  '_quer x... quer y_' não coloca qualquer problema. A construção é correntíssima aqui, no idioma falado e no escrito e independentemente do grau de formalidade, significa frequentemente '_ambos_' (portanto tem valor aditivo) e nunca cá ouvi ninguém questionar a sua correcção. Aliás, os exemplos que você aponta de origem portuguesa confirmam-no. Vide '_Fico contente, *quer me tragas um, quer o outro;', *_por exemplo, que quer obviamente dizer que 'ambos me satisfazem' (qualquer deles me satisfaz). Note, de resto, que dos gramáticos citados um é português (Lindley Cintra) e o outro brasileiro (Celso Cunha). E alguns dos exemplos brasileiros também o confirmam, vide as minhas notas à sua citação, que encurtei no que não importava para a minha argumentação para não alongar o post. O que não posso, de forma alguma, é sufragar a afirmação que sustenta a sua tese, porque o sentido não é o que indica.



Cafer,

Nós falamos o português, a língua é uma só, se há particularidades precisamos entendê-las.
Nem sempre o uso tem embasamento gramatical, é verdade! Nem sempre as fontes estão atualizadas com o modo em que os indivíduos usam a língua, eu sei. 
Mas julgo  arriscado fazer conjecturas sem respaldo.

Na oração  Fico contente quer me tragas um quer me tragas outro. a relação de alternância se dá entre os termos enlaçados pelas conjunções, portanto a relação de alternância não é de ficar contente ou descontente, mas de trazer isso ou trazer aquilo. 

Em Todas as casa sertanejas são humildes... a alternativa não é ser humilde ou sumptuosa, as alternativas são ser de palha, ser de palha e taipa e ser de taipa e telha.


Como anaczz citou acima:

"Conjunções alternativas – Como o nome indica, enlaçam as unidades  coordenadas matizando-as de um valor alternativo, *quer* para exprimir a  incompatibilidade dos conceitos envolvidos, *quer* para exprimir a  equivalência deles.* (ou um ou outro, estão vendo ?)*


Eu entendi bem o que você quis dizer com o sentido indicado.
É como se em matemática você tivesse uma equação do tipo (-x) * (-x)= x  
O problema é que não consigo enxergar a possibilidade dos fatos enlaçados por quer...quer como possíveis concomitantemente.


Não estou certo da equivalência levantada por anaczz no Bechara.
Vou consultá-lo.
Há um fato muito específico na oração que deu origem a esse thread: as conjunções unem dois nomes e não duas outras orações.
Vou pesquisar a formação do sujeito para ver se encontro alguma informação a respeito. Se encontrar algo volto a essa discussão. 
Caso contrário vou guardar na minha caixinha de dúvidas. Talvez um dia encontre uma explicação.


----------



## anaczz

celso8 said:


> "Conjunções alternativas – Como o nome indica, enlaçam as unidades  coordenadas matizando-as de um valor alternativo, *quer* para exprimir a  incompatibilidade dos conceitos envolvidos, *quer* para exprimir a  equivalência deles.* (ou um ou outro, estão vendo ?)*


Você está olhando só para a forma, sem ver o conteúdo?
Além de Bechara usar o quer...quer "para exprimir a incompatibilidade dos conceitos", ele deixa explícito que se presta também a "exprimir a equivalência deles"...


----------



## celso8

anaczz said:


> Você está olhando só para a forma, sem ver o conteúdo?
> Além de Bechara usar o quer...quer "para exprimir a incompatibilidade dos conceitos", ele deixa explícito que se presta também a "exprimir a equivalência deles"...



Você quis dizer significado ? O significado está atrelado a forma. Você já pensou que as pessoas começam usar a língua de forma agramatical e contaminam a comunidade com as suas façanhas como por exemplo as formas seje, teje por fazer associação com a conjugação dos verbos da 1ª conjugação quando na verdade são verbos da 2ª ?  
Se partirmos do pressuposto que quer....quer têm função aditiva também, olha só aonde a gente vai chegar:


O thread começou com:

Quer o português quer o chinês são difíceis.


O sujeito é formado por dois substantivos que designam línguas e o predicativo é um adjetivo, correto ?


Então essa fórmula deve funcionar para outros substantivos e outros adjetivos.


Troquemos os sujeitos por dois outros substantivos que designem animais e um outro adjetivo qualquer.


Quer o cágado quer o coelho são lentos. ( meu cérebro me diz que está errado: o coelho é rápido).
*
Quer o cágado quer o coelho é lento.*  (Ou um ou o outro)

Quer o cavalo quer a galo são peludos. (não dá: o galo é penoso, o cavalo sim é peludo).
*Quer o cavalo quer a galo é peludo*.  (ou um ou o outro)

Quer o elefante quer a formiga são gigantes. (impossível).

*Quer o elefante quer a formiga é gigante.*  (ou um ou o outro)

Quando a característica comparada é inerente a ambos substantivos (é o caso da oração que gerou o assunto), o recurso  adequado é a comparação de igualdade:

O portugês é difícil. O chinês é difícil.

Portanto:

Tanto o português quanto/como o chinês são difíceis.


Como disse, vou consultar o Bechara. Vamos ver se ele consegue me convencer do contrário.


----------



## Carfer

celso8 said:


> Então essa fórmula deve funcionar para outros substantivos e outros adjetivos.
> 
> 
> Troquemos os sujeitos por dois outros substantivos que designem animais e um outro adjetivo qualquer.
> 
> 
> Quer o cágado quer o coelho são lentos. ( meu cérebro me diz que está errado: o coelho é rápido). *Mas tudo o que você diz tem de ser conforme à realidade, não pode ser asneira? A língua não serve também para dizer tontices? Se o que se diz ou se escreve é tonto ou ilógico, isso exclui o uso de uma estrutura como 'quer... quer' - ou de qualquer outra, já agora?*
> *
> Quer o cágado quer o coelho é lento.*  (Ou um ou o outro)
> 
> Quer o cavalo quer a galo são peludos. (não dá: o galo é penoso, o cavalo sim é peludo).
> *Quer o cavalo quer a galo é peludo*.  (ou um ou o outro) * Ah, sim? E qual deles é que é peludo então? O que é que essa frase nos diz? Nada que se entenda. 'Quer o cavalo quer o galo são peludos' é asneira, porque desconforme com a realidade, mas ao menos tem sentido. **E continuo a dizer que o verbo, neste caso, tem de ir para o plural, porque equivale a 'o cavalo e o galo são peludos' (sujeito composto, plural)*
> 
> Quer o elefante quer a formiga são gigantes. (impossível).
> 
> *Quer o elefante quer a formiga é gigante.*  (ou um ou o outro)
> 
> Quando a característica comparada é inerente a ambos substantivos (é o caso da oração que gerou o assunto), o recurso  adequado é a comparação de igualdade:
> 
> O portugês é difícil. O chinês é difícil.
> 
> Portanto:
> 
> Tanto o português quanto/como o chinês são difíceis.
> 
> 
> Como disse, vou consultar o Bechara. Vamos ver se ele consegue me convencer do contrário.


----------



## anaczz

celso8 said:


> Você quis dizer significado ? O significado está atrelado a forma.


Não, eu quis dizer o conteúdo mesmo. Estava mexendo com você, dizendo que você se prendeu à forma como Bechara escreveu (uma vez que ele usou quer... quer na própria frase) e não ao conteúdo da afirmação dele.




celso8 said:


> Você já pensou que as pessoas começam usar a língua de forma agramatical e contaminam a comunidade com as suas façanhas como por exemplo as formas seje, teje por fazer associação com a conjugação dos verbos da 1ª conjugação quando na verdade são verbos da 2ª ?


Não só já pensei, como sei que quando a comunidade estiver suficientemente contaminada, a língua muda, caso contrário ainda falaríamos assim:

"posto que o capitam moor desta vossa frota e asy os outros  capitaães screpuam a vossa alteza a noua do acha mento desta vossa terra  noua que se ora neesta naue gaçom achou, nom leixarey tambem de dar  disso minha comta a vossa alteza asy como eu milhor poder ajmda que pera  o bem contar e falar o saiba pior que todos fazer..." (início da carta de Pero Vaz de Caminha)


----------



## Vanda

O que a gente não ''deve'', mas todo o mundo o faz (e isso estou me referindo a textos de mestres e doutores) é colocar metade de um e metade de outro: quer...ou, seja...ou. As formas aceitas gramaticalmente, (como mais do que discutido acima) são quer.. quer, ora...ora... ou...ou.... E assim vai"


----------

